# Who buys maternity clothes for a woman who recently miscarried?



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

My Mother In Law, that's who!









Is it just me or is that really insensitive? I know she loves to buy stuff on sale and it's a lovely shirt but come on.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

That really sucks. I'm sorry she's being so insensitive.







: I couldn't even look at my maternity clothes after I miscarried.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

My mom mentioned something about seeing a cute maternity shirt on sale that she wanted to buy me...I think she was just thinking she would be positive and buy it for next time, but it still stung a little. The day before I had moved all my maternity clothes back into their storage bag and into our guest closet. They had only been in my closet and ready to go for a few days


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
My Mother In Law, that's who!









Is it just me or is that really insensitive? I know she loves to buy stuff on sale and it's a lovely shirt but come on.

Oh for goodness sake - that is awful. I'm sorry.

I have a shirt that I stupidly bought from Kohls 2 weeks ago hanging in my closet. I can't bear to even touch it but I know I will return it.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

That's awful. I really wish people were more sensitive to those who have miscarried.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Unbelievable!

Perhaps she is just trying to think positively, and knows you will need it someday . . . . .

but still!







: Not thinking.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, now that I've picked my chin up off the floor...yes clearly no clue what you are experiencing. None.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm sorry,I'm sure somehow she meant well but that is just horrible!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

omg... that's just.... wrong.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry but that sounds like my MIL. Tactless and crass.









more







more







more


----------

